# FINALLY!!!



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Congratulations....he's darling!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Rupert Bear? What a handsome fellow.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cocoa is an appropriate name
and his snout is fine he looks good and squishy and loveable


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking at his colouring, he looks like a caramel to me.. 
well done by the way he's lovely.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

HoneyBear


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

He looks lovely to me.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

He is so cute himself so who cares if he's in the 'Hug A Bear' mode? I'd take him!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

He is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Tobias.......he has a very cute face.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful job. He is quite handsome. I think he looks like "COCO"


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful job. He is quite handsome. I think he looks like "COCO"


----------



## Judycowling (Sep 30, 2012)

Bruno


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh I think you did a great job. He looks so huggable.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous, you have done a fabulous job. Love his little face. 
I think he looks like a William. Which, if you choose that name, then you will have to knit a Kate, then a baby one too.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Percival?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful bear. Love him, so well made! Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

OMG! Honestly, my first reaction was that I wanted to hug him!

Cookie, Ginger, Thomas, Humphrey ...

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

He's adorable! I think he looks like a Mr. Sassy Pants, but that's just me! LOL


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love your Bruno bear. I think his nose is very lifelike. Looks more like a real bears nose.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Cubby!


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

What a great job you did! He came out so very nice!!!! I just finished a brown bear too, and ended up changing his name from Coco, to Ted E Bear! I really liked Coco the whole time I was making him, but just HAD to change it when he was finished! Good luck making more bears ( it is an addiction you know!)! You have a real talent resulting in a great bear!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

He's soooo cute! I love him!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Adorable! I would call him Mocha.


----------



## newland (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely bear.How about Bearnard!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love his short, fluffy hair. He looks so, so loving and huggable! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

cute bear!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

He is darling.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I think he is lovely, good job


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

He is wonderful!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your bear is gorgeous!! And I love his nose!! I agree with Rochelle, CoCo is a fabulous name for him!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the very kind remarks and all the wonderful name suggestions! I was really leaning toward Rupert or Cubby, but then Bearnard popped up and that one made me laugh! He's such a serious little fella, Bearnard it is!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

yarnbomb said:


> Thank you all for the very kind remarks and all the wonderful name suggestions! I was really leaning toward Rupert or Cubby, but then Bearnard popped up and that one made me laugh! He's such a serious little fella, Bearnard it is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think he is adorable and you did a wonderful job making your bear. I see nothing wrong with him other then being very cute.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Oliver


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh he's cute! good job!


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

He's adorable! Not a thing wrong with his snout. Call him Snuggles.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

He's perfect! Nothing wrong with this little guy! Well done!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! He is adorable and looks like Oliver to me or Ollie for short.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

HappyKnitting said:


> Oliver


funny I choose Oliver and then went back to read the other posts  great minds think alike


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

His colors remind me of a Snickers candy bar.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Aw he's adorable, how about cinnamon?


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

No not Ollie or Oliver that's my grandson and he don't look like him, He is rather lovely and I say Bobby Bear


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

He is adorable. Snout looks perfect to me. You should be very proud.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Your bear is just perfect. There's nothing at all wrong with his snout. Well done.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

He is fantastic. I love the yarn you used. What is the name of it?


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur which calls for US13 needle. I used a US5. It was a really tight knit .


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww your bear is adorable!!!! And there is nothing wrong with his muzzle, we all make bears in a different way, that's why they are all so individual and this little boy is perfect.

I won't offer a name, that's for you and him to discuss. You need to look him in the eye and a name will come to you.

Perfect bear


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

well, high praise from the masters or is that mistresses of Beardom..

your bear is very individual and gorgeous, handsome, stunning, and cute 

looks like a Bearnard 

enjoy


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Ann745 said:


> HoneyBear


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your bear is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself, your bear is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Great bear-Bearnard is a perfect name and I think his nose is exactly right!


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

When I first saw him I thought of a honey bear, So this is vote #2 for Honeybear! He is so huggable. Great job!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Brendan I think that's a good name Great work


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hercules.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What a lovely bear,he has the cutest face


----------



## Heddabear (Feb 10, 2013)

I think he looks like a grampa bear, gramps would suit him.
Heather from australia


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

You Should be REALLY happy with him...he's perfect !!!!!
Great job and I like his snout.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

He is so cute. How about Brownie, Hershey, Coco?


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

How very, very nice to see a traditional bear in traditional bear colours with a sensible length pelt. He is very appealing and looks very huggable. Mind you, whatever name you choose does not necessarily mean that the recipient will adher to its "birth" name. My son's bear was re-christened Manky Mammal and it still referred to by this unfortunate moniker some thirty years later. But MM has had a life of love, as your bear will too!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

He's adorable. I agree with the name Cocoa. It was the first thing that came to my mind when I looked at him.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

He's cute I need to stuff mine


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love his/her expression..fantastic job!


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

He is fabulous!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

He is so cute! How about naming him Cinnamon?


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


You did a very nice job. He's as cute as he can be. If he were mine I'd call him Stanley.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Oh yarnbomb, he's gorgeous! Someone will really love him.


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Just perfect. I love your choice of yarns. What did you use for his body? It is wonderful. How about Barry?


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I like Cocoa - beautiful work!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with this little fella.... So adorable and looks at you with """ please give me a big hug".


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

He is adorable. I would call him Boo Bear.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice bear!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

He is adorable. Perfectly done.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I really like your bear especially his face. 
all the names suggested are very nice so have nothing to offer.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think he's perfect.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, what a wonderful bear! He is perfect in every way! I would call him HUGGY because I just want to give him big hugs!


----------



## shabychic (Feb 8, 2013)

he looks like a brownell so cute


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

mackiecape said:


> Just perfect. I love your choice of yarns. What did you use for his body? It is wonderful. How about Barry?


Thank you. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur for the body..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Bearnard is wonderful!


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. Of all the choices out there that you could have made, I like this one the best.


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable! How about Sandy?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

How about "Crew"? He looks pretty realistic, and it looks like he has a crew cut! He's adorable!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

He's lovely if he was mine I would call him Oswald!!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it! He looks like a grand bear and much better than I would do!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

He looks just like my teddy. I was given him on the day I was born so he's nearly 65. My mother suggested we call him Edward Bear when I was old enough to think about a name and I agreed. It was years before I understood that it was Edward aka Teddy Bear. So I offer the name Edward cos I've always thought that was the perfect and only name for a bear who, like your absolutely gorgeous bear, looks like a real bear. 

And, by the way, I've never yet made a bear from a Gypsycream pattern (and I've made many!) that looked like hers but I've loved every single one and those that have been given as presents are truly loved too. Pat, herself, always says that each one is an individual. You should be incredibly proud of yours.

Lynda x


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great job,he is so cute


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

He is so............ cute!!! U did a fantastic job.


----------



## spatec (Mar 25, 2013)

Great job - he looks so soft and cuddly that I want to run and make one right now! I think his face is perfect! He has a 'pick me' look that makes me go ....awwww.....


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

When I was a youngster, there was a TV show (very old TV) at christmas time called Cinnamon Bear. He could be a cinnamon bear.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

How about Smokey the Bear!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

He's darling!! Whatever name you select will be perfect!!


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

How about Brownie? He looks just so delicious!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I think the snout is great. He's adorable.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have a name for him. I love the yarn you used. What is it? He is so darling and someone will love him to pieces.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

How about Huggie Bear?


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

Love it. How about Toffee as a name?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

he turned out great. cinnammon bunns


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

He is so adorable. Please give him a hug for me! He is a Sebastian!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll 2nd ANN745

Honey Bear


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I love your bear...maybe some day I will put mine together. The parts are all knit!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful, Great job.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

His snout looks absolutely perfect. What yarn did you use?

I think hes the cutest bear of all that I've seen on here. \


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Jean K said:


> I don't have a name for him. I love the yarn you used. What is it? He is so darling and someone will love him to pieces.


Thank you. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I love his snout. I think he looks like a BISCUIT!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> His snout looks absolutely perfect. What yarn did you use?
> 
> I think hes the cutest bear of all that I've seen on here. \


Thank You! I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur. A lot easier to knit with than Fun Fur!!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

He's so cute! How about Mocha!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

cr8images said:


> I love your bear...maybe some day I will put mine together. The parts are all knit!


The sewing up wasn't as bad as I feared, especially the body parts with the Luxe Fur because you really can't see the stitches. Now the paws, nose, and feet ... That's a different story. I really have to work on my sewing up.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

mackiecape said:


> Just perfect. I love your choice of yarns. What did you use for his body? It is wonderful. How about Barry?


Thank you. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Bo-Bear


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


He is georgous!! Love him... how about 'cinnamon' :?: :-D


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Have to agree - he's gorgeous!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

He is adorable and he looks like a Winnie.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


GREAT job :thumbup: How about 'Happy' for his name?


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

A Lovely bear so huggable I think you should call him Huggy bear!!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


He looks like a perfect Toby to me. I see nothing wrong with him. Face it we all have problem features. :lol:


----------



## impatientd (Jun 16, 2011)

He looks like a Huggins to me. What a fantastic job!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

sugar bear


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I love him! He looks very much like the teddy I had as a child. Well done!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


I love your bear...he's so cuddle perfect!!! :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I think his name is Major Bennington.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, you have just the perfect name for him...Bernard!
:thumbup:


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Pugsy


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Your bear is fabulous!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful Bear. "BRUNO"


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the most beautiful bear! If she was mine, I'd have to call her Precious because that's what this bear is :thumbup:


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Cinnamon


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

He is wonderful I would call him Cuddles as he looks so cuddly.


----------



## smillar (Nov 17, 2012)

I think he looks like a really good listener-and doesn't everyone need that! And with his right arm up he is just asking for a cuddle!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Great job I would call him cuddles.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Adorable! "Bubba" might work for him. ;-)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Hershey


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I think he is just perfect - and I want to hug him!


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

He is soooo cute! you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I think he's perfect......he reminds me of the way Smokey the Bear was portrayed when I was little...back in the 50's and 60's..... Happy memories. :lol:


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Oakley the Bear. He is gorgeous.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Hershey?


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Applesauce


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

hes gorgeous.....how about gorgeous George.......xxxxx


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Cappuccino is a nice name...You work is beautiful! :lol:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

BROWNIE,HE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Cinnamon Toast "Toasty"


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> Cocoa is an appropriate name
> and his snout is fine he looks good and squishy and loveable


I totally agree!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

He's perfect! I agree, he looks like a William to me, too.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

He is beautiful I would call him Toffee because of his colour


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

He looks great to me. I,m trying to finish my first one up now. Was sewing up the legs this afternoon and lo and behold........... one leg is MUCH larger than the other. Have no idea what the heck I did so I will work up a 3rd leg and see which one it goes with. Guess I shouldn't knit and watch TV when I do these for the first time. Lord I am an idiot.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love him, you did a great job!

As for a name, I go for RUSTY.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

He looks so cute and you've got lots of name suggestions already to choose from.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

His nose is perfect!!!!! Love him


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

A cutee I think he/she is a Mocha Bear :thumbup: Anita


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

just lovely and i agree cocoa is cute or cuddles


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Chutney would be cute


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

He looks perfect!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I think he's the cutest little bear I've seen. How about Smoochie Bear!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

He is adorable. What yarn did you use? Looks just like a Teddy Bear should look.


----------



## Corraine (May 9, 2012)

I agreed with the name Rupert


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

gloriam said:


> He looks great to me. I,m trying to finish my first one up now. Was sewing up the legs this afternoon and lo and behold........... one leg is MUCH larger than the other. Have no idea what the heck I did so I will work up a 3rd leg and see which one it goes with. Guess I shouldn't knit and watch TV when I do these for the first time. Lord I am an idiot.


I know what you mean ... I ended up doing two heads!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

gloriam said:


> He looks great to me. I,m trying to finish my first one up now. Was sewing up the legs this afternoon and lo and behold........... one leg is MUCH larger than the other. Have no idea what the heck I did so I will work up a 3rd leg and see which one it goes with. Guess I shouldn't knit and watch TV when I do these for the first time. Lord I am an idiot.


I know what you mean ... I ended up doing two heads!!


----------



## mjewell3029 (Sep 30, 2011)

Love him--what kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

jaml said:


> He is adorable. What yarn did you use? Looks just like a Teddy Bear should look.


Thank you. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful job! He is very cute!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr. Bear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

Call him Caleb! He is so sweet!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

This is one of the best looking snouts I've seen on these bears~ looks great!


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd say put all the names suggestions in a hat, and pick one.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he looks great


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see a thing wrong with his snout! Your bear looks absolutely perfect to me. I started on a bear months and months ago and laid it aside and haven't been back to it since.

Maybe someday I will get him finished :|


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> I don't see a thing wrong with his snout! Your bear looks absolutely perfect to me. I started on a bear months and months ago and laid it aside and haven't been back to it since.
> 
> Maybe someday I will get him finished :|


I know that one! I've had a "fun fur" bear sitting around since the bear picnic! My hands Hurt so much at the time, I thought my fingers were going to bleed!
I have the body and head done so I might stuff them to see what it looks like and make up my mind about finishing it then :roll:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

He is adorable! His name should be Koko.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

He is adorable. Good job. He looks like a Ralph


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


That is lovely. I think that its one of the better ones I seen on this site. Its a credit to you. Needs a lovely name to go with it. 
I have to be honest I'm so over all the teddy bears. Don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


He is adorable


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

He is great I would call him "The Hugster" Hugger or Huggy for short.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Hershey!!


----------



## tassiegirl (Aug 25, 2011)

huggy as he is so huggable ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No name suggestions, but he sure is a cutie!


----------



## East Texas (Apr 11, 2013)

He is so cute. You did a great job.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe Tumbles?


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

He is precious!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

He is beautiful, so cute and so shy looking. I think he looks like am Andy.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Cocoa


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Edward, Teddy isnt dignified enough for this gentleman bear.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Hershey ! He looks like milk chocolat!


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

Handsome Harry, King in waiting!!
dusty414


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you did a great job. What about Angel?    :thumbup:


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

I think he looks like "Huggles"

This is a really beautiful job.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

He turned out lovely!! Congrats!! How about naming him Gorgeous George!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous , What yarn did you use?


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute. Hunny?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think he is absolutely gorgeous as well as the others do!!!! Beautiful bear!!! What yarn is that? Perfect!!
Looks like a "Honey Jo" bear that my husband gave me once.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Grandma val said:


> He is gorgeous , What yarn did you use?


Thank you. I used Lion Brand Luxe Fur.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

He is very cute, what yarn is that that you used?

CeliaJ


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

Bruno would suit him I think !


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I've still yet to knit a bear...maybe that will be a project for me for my grand daughter for Christmas or even her Christening


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


I love your little bear and think he (or she) looks very huggable. The name Coco does fit and that could be for a boy or girl bear.

Bev in So. Calif.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

He looks so hugable. Nothing wrong with his nose. Lovely work
on your part.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your bear is absolutely adorable!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

gloriam said:


> He looks great to me. I,m trying to finish my first one up now. Was sewing up the legs this afternoon and lo and behold........... one leg is MUCH larger than the other. Have no idea what the heck I did so I will work up a 3rd leg and see which one it goes with. Guess I shouldn't knit and watch TV when I do these for the first time. Lord I am an idiot.


join the crowd of idiots--LOL-we are all fine


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

so--do you know what makes the snout on Bearnard different than the rest??

just asking ...

he is very handsome 
 !!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

joannav said:


> so--do you know what makes the snout on Bearnard different than the rest??
> 
> just asking ...
> 
> ...


Firstly, thinking knit the snout too tightly, but it was probably the sewing up part :wink: This was actually the second head because l really didn't like the first one andi was concentrating so hard on the running stitch and pulling it tightly that I forgot the horizontal seam so had to do longer vertical seam and that probably prevented all from becoming bulbous! Whew! That was a mouthful!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

He is beautiful. I'll call him "Bert". Bert's snout is the nicest one I have ever seen on KP! Great job. Marilyn


----------



## Mumcat (Mar 28, 2013)

yarnbomb said:


> I finally got my bear done! I know he doesn't look a thing like a Hug A Bear (the snout is all wrong), but I'm happy with him! Now all he needs is a name ... Any suggestions?


'Humbug' - its his expression! xx love him


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

What alot of good names. I quite like Bertie


----------



## AliceJ46 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

